# Sourcing breeders



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

hey guys i was wondering if anyone could help me i am trying to source breeders of kinkajous within the united kingdom and i know i culd use brokers but personally i would rather just go through a breeder no middle man. So if anyone knows of any i done searchs on the net and this has turned up nothing please pm me with the details thank you


----------



## BarryScott (Jan 11, 2008)

Perhaps: [email protected]

Demanding pets which live for quite some time. I'm not one for saying "are you sure you're ready" etc but they need a lot of stimulation all day long for their lives.

Good luck.


----------



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

thank you for the email address barry, yes i can understand your concern as they can live for 20 years some are known to live even longer in capivity. I have researched them extensively lifespan, diet, behaviour everything. i am only 20 years old so i am sure i will be able to look after them for 20 years. I was hoping for more repiles then just one maybe everyone is just as lost as i am more it comes to finding breeders which is a shame.


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

There's not many of them around. I love them, i think they're amazing, I have a friend with a pair which she lets me 'play' with occasionally (when we find the time!), and they're just so powerful, the tail is just pure thick muscle! Gorgeous!!!!! :mf_dribble:


----------



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

aww gildergirl i am so jealous, you actually get to see them in the flesh do you know where your friend got hers from? oo do you have pictures of them? They have to be my favourite animal of all time.


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

they sure are lovely..

i delivered the hand reared female we had on our books not so long ago... 

arrived to collect her, and she was brought out in a large pouch.. i opened the top to see this amazing pair of eyes staring back at me! within moments she was snuggled into my top enjoying having her ears rubbed 

took her to her new daddy, and even though it was night time by then, within a few moments she was curled up on our laps, again enjoying a tickle.. she woke up enough to start playing like a kitten, laid on her back all 4 feet in the air.. her reaching out to pull your hands down to play with.. tail and feet everywhere!

we got a text about 30 mins after leaving, saying she was sat on her new dads shoulder, eating pears.. lol..

will ask him for some pics if he gets a chance, i should have taken some myself, but was too busy playing with her to remember!

as you know mel, we do have kink breeders on our client lists, some of them will only sell via us i am afraid... tho at the moment, it makes no difference as we only have adult pairs available

you'd still have to look at transport costs on top, if you buy from mainland uk. i'm not sure what paperwork you need to bring kinks into ireland, but i know rory will know.

have you managed to sort out your spacing issues? i know you were worried about the size of enclosure we said you would need 

good luck finding one btw, they are cracking little critters.. next time one comes up it might not make it to the list!

N


----------



## BarryScott (Jan 11, 2008)

searchingforkink said:


> thank you for the email address barry, yes i can understand your concern as they can live for 20 years some are known to live even longer in capivity. I have researched them extensively lifespan, diet, behaviour everything. i am only 20 years old so i am sure i will be able to look after them for 20 years. I was hoping for more repiles then just one maybe everyone is just as lost as i am more it comes to finding breeders which is a shame.


They have only recently gaining both legality and popularity (that Hilton girl has a lot to answer for), so breeders are few and far between.

I understand your desire to go direct to breeders, but it's not a bad idea to talk to a knowedgable broker for rarer animals. They will be easier to source from countries like Belgium and Holland - a good broker can put you in touch, act as a translator, look after any legal issues regarding import and help with habitat and day-to-day questions, and all for probably less than 15%.

If you find a UK keeper/breeder they may only be first generation offspring.

Good luck. If you're anywhere near London when you get them drop me a PM, I'd love to see them.


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

This is true.

There just simply are not many Kinkajous breeders in the UK, l know three are on my books, but they have waiting lists also and are never in short supply of clients.

As Nerys has said, we only have a breeding pair on board at present but have been assured of two youngsters this year.

R


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

I'll make some enquiries with my friend for you searchingforkink, in fact, I'll pm you with her details.


----------



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

hey everyone thanks for your comments, yea nerys i moved into my new house which is massvise with a big back garden so i am giving myself about 6 months til a year to research everything about them to death find a breeder, get a nice enclosure and stuff built. I also wanna do somethings first like go on holiday, learn to drive start my animal management course as i want to become a zoo keeper and this is the first step on the path to that so should be a nice busy year ahead of me


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

wow thats excellent news mel :no1:, you'll love them too  

keep in touch and let us know how you get on : victory:

N


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

BarryScott said:


> Perhaps: [email protected]
> 
> Demanding pets which live for quite some time. I'm not one for saying "are you sure you're ready" etc but they need a lot of stimulation all day long for their lives.
> 
> Good luck.


You will have to forgive me Barry, but l followed up that email you suggested in the post to Mel.

And lo and behold, another scammer, lol

I sent our Moma, and email and here is the response:

Hello,

Thanks very much for the email.

The kinkajou will cost you 600€. Cost of transporting the kinkajou to your location is 250€.

The kinkajou is health checked and vaccinated and she will be exported to you with all her health and legal documents.

I am sure that the kinkajou will be an excellent New year Companion if you can show her love and care.

I am an international breeder and exporter of monkeys and kinkajou.

I have a long time experience in exporting my kinkajou both to USA and Europe and so I can very well export the kinkajou to you without any problem OK.

I am a state registered breeder and I have all my exportation License available.

I will be exporting the kinkajou to you through the DOUALA INTERNATIONAL AIRPORT (CAMEROON AIRLINES).

It will take approximately 8 hours for the kinkajou to be exported to you and the exporting company will deliver the kinkajou to you at your house OK.

So you will have to send to me the following informations that I shall use at the CUSTOM DEPARTMENT and also at the MINISTRY OF LIVESTOCK to make the export documents and I shall also use the informations at the airport to export the kinkajou to you.

The required informations are :

YOUR FULL NAMES ......
HOUSE ADDRESS .......
PHONE NUMBER ......
CITY AND ZIP CODE .......
NAME OF THE NEAREST AIRPORT TO YOUR LOCATION ......

As soon as you send all the above required informations, I will immediately go over to the MINISTRY OF LIVESTOCK and to the CUSTOM DEPARTMENT and make all the export documents of the kinkajou in your name and send to you OK.

I shall be exporting the kinkajou to you with some of her Christmas toys and other accessories like diapers.

I assure you that the kinkajou will be an excellent home companion if you should take good care of her OK.

I am located in PENSSVILLE Cameroon, from where I shall be exporting the kinkajou to you.


Thanks and get back to me soon.

My number including area code is :002379669 9492

The bits in red are simply fascinating, and whilst viewed as a scammer over here because of that terminology, perhaps State side it is different.
But here we have a fine opportunity for a kinkajou to be sold to us in no less than eight hours, supplied with its own diapers, which is a blessing since, travelling at the speed of light, it no doubt will shit itself in order to arrive in the UK, and direct to your door!

They are everywhere, these people.

Love them, yep!

R


----------



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

hey rory thanks for posting th email i got it too and i knew it had scammer written all over diapers and toys??? Unfortunately some people would fall for this and think it would be ok to have a kinkajou in a diaper which it is not falls under the primate thing again as alot of these scammers actually call them kinkajou monkeys and dont even what species the animals is :bash:


----------



## BarryScott (Jan 11, 2008)

Am I missing something guys?

1) he never called them monkeys.
2) he's from Africa, not the States. Cameroon. A center for exotics (although admittedly, not usually kinkajou)

Now I have no idea if he's legit or not. I have dealt with a couple of African suppliers, and the English isn't always great. Also they have very different views on what is acceptable in terms of conditions. This is normal - it's the same in Thailand, South America and Eastern Europe, other places I've had dealings with.

It's not hard to drop the government agencies over there a phone or mail - just ask the guy for his details, and phone the relevant department.

Or do what I do - get on a plane and go see him (although there are dealers/breeders much closer to home. Try Belgium or Holland). If you're happy with the animals, the pedigree, the paperwork and the deal, buy it. If not, walk away. Before you fly, ask for photos of the animals with a recent newspaper and some id of his in the shot, for you to check up on. Proof of address too, which you'll pass on to the authorities.

Failing that, pay someone who's used to dealing in exotics like TSKA to source you one. Let them do their magic.

Oh - the price on shipping is *way* out - if he is real, get that brought right down.

If you do go visit - take someone big and very mean looking. It's not like nipping down to Tescos.


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

ps - don't forget.. that as kinks are order carnivora.. they would require 6 months in a quarentine centre on entry to the uk...

pps... would not touch moma anthony with someone elses barge pole! 

had a classic convo last night with a scammer...

advertising a "lion" for sale..


> I and my wife want to sell out our baby lion.This lion by name(Prince) is one year one month old,well trained and lovely to play with kid,harmless to all kind of pets and animals as well as humans due to the training i have been giving.I had him when he was born and her mom was also a tamed lion as well as her dad.I am selling him because i recently got transfered and have to work where they are not legal or accepted as pet.I am in the UK and will only ship within Continental USA and UK.Looking for someone who will buy him and take him as a pet and not put in a zoo.Contact for more info.
> 
> Contact Mr.Kelly Ribes Tel Contact City Hamburg County Essex


so i mailed him "for more info" and said did he have any proof, as i was worried he was a scammer... 

so he sent me this back, which i thought was class i have to say..



> Thanks for the insult.Hope you find a lion from a good scammer as you think.


but this did then allow me to get his email address...

so i stuck his email into google, as you do..

[email protected] - Google Search

and found him selling everything from capuchins to blue and gold macaws.. and anywhere from the UK to toronto..

so i mailed him back with

How is that an insult? 

95% of the adverts for exotics animals in the classifieds are posted by scammers..

if you are a genuine person, you will know and understand this!

Your email is listed as being involved with selling anything from lions.. to blue and gold macaws, bull dog puppies, and capuchins

As well as advertising anywhere from the UK to Toronto.. 

Hence why I suspected you were a scammer..

**laughs**

and you know what… you ARE a scammer aren’t you! 

I cannot insult you, by telling you the truth of what you are 

I could have come and seen you in essex tomorrow, with your lion.. but I suspect availability of flights to the Cameroon on this short notice to be somewhat limited


Yours (not)

Nerys

and bless, i got this back this morning... 



> I'm really sorry for you.But advise you be careful and don't fall a victim of scam okay.


anyway, now back to momaanthony

sticking his email into google, gives you the following link to the advert he has posted in london, which i suspect is where barry got the details from???

London Cute pair baby Kinkajou for sale, Cameroon • London Classifieds, Flats to Rent, Jobs in London, Free Classified Ads UK

now.. i want you to look at the pictures he has posted with the advert?

first off this one:










this picture is stolen from a site called Exotic Pets

here in fact:

Calvin - Kinkajou Picture

page 11 in the gallery, image copyright to a "jackie", this shot is of "Calvin"

Photo © Jackie
Calvin - Kinkajou











i've not as yet found the original source of the other image given, but then i got bored of looking tbh..

i'd say moma anthony was a scammer personally.. quite apart from anything else, how did he think he would be able to deliver it within 8 hours... from the cameroons, when the actual flight takes longer to begin with!

lol, bless, they do try don't they..

Nerys


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

BarryScott said:


> Am I missing something guys?
> 
> 1) he never called them monkeys.
> 2) he's from Africa, not the States. Cameroon. A center for exotics (although admittedly, not usually kinkajou)
> ...


 
LOL Barry, 

Big and mean!! I have been into some TESCO's and they have security guards in some London stores that are the very same.

Dealing with the Cameroons direct is more than a scary notion, it is just a nightmare, even when business is legit, sorting out the honest dealers from the not so moral is like trying to raise the Titanic with nothing more than a brick!

If you were going to import, then the easiest option is direct from Europe, but we too have also tried this path for some of our other clients and it comes down to availability at the time of application.

Plus then there is the actual quarantine, so you have to at the start look at cost of Kink in euros, then the transport - now that may be quarantine transport direct from your seller, but more than likely not, so that is transport direct to port, and then the arrangement of quarantine transport from the port in UK to the quarantine centre.

Or alternatively quarantine transport from the UK to pick and collect and then deliver to your selected quarantine centre.

Then there is the task of finding a UK quarantine centre that will house Kinks for 6 months?

Failing the location of that facility, you may then have to consider self quarantine - so that means building the centre yourself and then hopefully DEFRA will pass you.

Finally you then have the quarantine costs, and that at £75 per week average means roughly £2000.

So all in all your ideally priced European Kink at E500, has now just cost you from start to finish, oh gosh about £4500.

Cool!!

I will buy into that, lol.

Or alternatively, get onto a waiting list in the UK and see what transpires.

R


----------



## BarryScott (Jan 11, 2008)

:lol2:

I'll PM you about a trip to South America which went sour Rory. Dealing with some of the suppliers can turn pretty nasty. It can help to be prepared.

Same goes when buying classic cars from Romania as I found out recently too 

To the OP - It really is a tricky game playing with animals an importing. And expensive.


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

BarryScott said:


> :lol2:
> 
> I'll PM you about a trip to South America which went sour Rory. Dealing with some of the suppliers can turn pretty nasty. It can help to be prepared.
> 
> ...


 
Oh tell me mate, :lol2: l have had some hair raisers as well!!

Many years ago, l was in another brokerage system, non livestock and dealing with Thailand and Cambodia, really beautiful mother of pearl inlays, silks and woodens, and had to be careful with my boistrous attitude and not upset some of the locals there.

Or dealing with the South Americans as you have, they are not to be trifled with under any circumstances, even over the damned phone!!

R


----------



## cooltom28 (Mar 9, 2006)

yes import/export is difficult but i jumped in at the deep end 

first import (its easy i found) when i was 14 about 50 budgies a week! countless since gone through a good few thousand birds, 

first export at 18 i absolutely shat myself, ive now done two, and another one booked, defra and all the official stuff was the first time i had ever steppede foot in a veterinary practice as well.

though its not all bad guys it sjust playing with big bucks and taking big risks many a times i have made all or nothign gambles, worth doing though if you seek stress:lol2:


----------



## vicky1804 (Dec 12, 2006)

Sorry guys I cant be of any help here, I had to type kinkajous into google to see what they were lol OMG they are gorgeous!Can see why op wants one.
Hope everything works well for you


----------

